# ULTIMATE DEFENCE AGAINST KNIFES



## Clyde Cash (Mar 9, 2019)

I picked up this little doozy on the streets of Honduras. If the attacker goes in for a thrust just catch the blade, it's as simple as that. Once you have control of the blade, use it as a lever to throw them off balance. Then you can let loose.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 10, 2019)

Yeah you go try that. I'll be sure to be at your funeral


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 10, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Yeah you go try that. I'll be sure to be at your funeral


Makes just as much sense as his plan after getting taken down: “Just get back up and suck it up.” Yup, that always works too. Just ask anyone who’s been ground ‘n pounded, pro MMAers included. Oh that’s right, he said they don’t think of it because “their mind gets clouded in a fight.” Yeah, by their head hitting the ground and/or getting punched in the head while they’re down.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 10, 2019)

Is this Isaiah all over again? I’m waiting for the run in a circular line against a Nerf gun routine.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 10, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Is this Isaiah all over again? I’m waiting for the run in a circular line against a Nerf gun routine.



I believe it's just a troll putting on a guido act like the Clyde Cash comic character


----------



## Steve (Mar 10, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> I believe it's just a troll putting on a guido act like the Clyde Cash comic character


I think it’s @gpseymour on a doozy of a coke  and bourbon bender.   he blacked out, recalled none of it, and banned himself.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 10, 2019)

Steve said:


> I think it’s @gpseymour on a doozy of a coke  and bourbon bender.   he blacked out, recalled none of it, and banned himself.


If I was putting coke in my bourbon, I was drunk before that started. This can't have been good.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 10, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> I believe it's just a troll putting on a guido act like the Clyde Cash comic character


What comic is the name from? Normally I catch those references


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 10, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> What comic is the name from? Normally I catch those references



Sonicchu 

If you Google it it looks like it is an identity and persona used to troll sites


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 10, 2019)

Steve said:


> I think it’s @gpseymour on a doozy of a coke  and bourbon bender.   he blacked out, recalled none of it, and banned himself.


Somehow when I read this I wasn’t thinking of the soda.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 10, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Somehow when I read this I wasn’t thinking of the soda.


You beat me to it. Two entirely different types of benders depending on what coke gerry was using


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 10, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Somehow when I read this I wasn’t thinking of the soda.


As I typed it, I thought the same. It's bad enough in one sense, but when you don't read it as the soda, that's a hell of a bender.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 10, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> You beat me to it. Two entirely different types of benders depending on what coke gerry was using


In one post, @Steve takes me from postwhore to coke fiend.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 10, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> In one post, @Steve takes me from postwhore to coke fiend.


Dont be blaming steve for your coke habit.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 10, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> In one post, @Steve takes me from postwhore to coke fiend.



So I should disregard opening a case on you?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 10, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> So I should disregard opening a case on you?


Um. Please.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 10, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> In one post, @Steve takes me from postwhore to coke fiend.


You addicts... it’s always someone else’s fault


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Mar 11, 2019)

Technically, skallagrim did a video detailing the possibility of holding a blade and holding it against somone who is trying to withdraw it, granted its stupid and you need a strong grip to do it.    

(not taking into account  catching the blade) 

So it is possible, unlikely, but possible.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 11, 2019)

Are we talking about something like this?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 11, 2019)

Rat said:


> Technically, skallagrim did a video detailing the possibility of holding a blade and holding it against somone who is trying to withdraw it, granted its stupid and you need a strong grip to do it.
> 
> (not taking into account  catching the blade)
> 
> So it is possible, unlikely, but possible.


Thats actually a common jma strategy from what i understand, more for swords yhen knives though. Catch the grip when you see the person going for the sword (or knife or gun or whatever i guess), so it doesnt have the potential to become dangerous.

Ive been told thats part of the reason a lot of jma teach wrost grab breaks first-gripping or brealing the grip was the first part of the fight.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 11, 2019)

Hmmm yeah I never go for the blade length but always try to catch the very tip of the knife instead.

That's right yeah?


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 11, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> Hmmm yeah I never go for the blade length but always try to catch the very tip of the knife instead.
> 
> That's right yeah?


If you’ve got no choice but fight a guy with a knife, attack his wrist, not the blade. And hope for the best.


----------



## Steve (Mar 11, 2019)

I like to catch the blade with my pectoral muscle.  I keep hold of it by flexing at exactly the right time.   By clenching my muscle, I can hold the blade safely in my chest.  Then I use thunder and lightning... aka my fists, the only weapon I need.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 12, 2019)

Steve said:


> I like to catch the blade with my pectoral muscle.  I keep hold of it by flexing at exactly the right time.   By clenching my muscle, I can hold the blade safely in my chest.  Then I use thunder and lightning... aka my fists, the only weapon I need.


YES that's the method I usually use first too but if that fails I go straight for the sharp tip. I figure, THAT'S what's gonna stab me, so I should just go straight for that.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 12, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> Hmmm yeah I never go for the blade length but always try to catch the very tip of the knife instead.
> 
> That's right yeah?


I just use my abdominal muscles. It's much easier to catch with those than with a hand. The guy very nearly helps you get it there.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 12, 2019)

Steve said:


> I like to catch the blade with my pectoral muscle.  I keep hold of it by flexing at exactly the right time.   By clenching my muscle, I can hold the blade safely in my chest.  Then I use thunder and lightning... aka my fists, the only weapon I need.


You beat me to it, Steve, and with a more aggressive variation. I bow to your higher skill.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 12, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> YES that's the method I usually use first too but if that fails I go straight for the sharp tip. I figure, THAT'S what's gonna stab me, so I should just go straight for that.


Might as well just get it over with.


----------



## Martial D (Mar 12, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Is this Isaiah all over again? I’m waiting for the run in a circular line against a Nerf gun routine.


No, Isaiah meant what he was saying.


----------



## Anarax (Mar 12, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> I believe it's just a troll putting on a guido act like the Clyde Cash comic character



Could be. Unfortunately there's plenty of knife defense techniques/tactics that are just as ludicrous that many believe will work.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 12, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I just use my abdominal muscles. It's much easier to catch with those than with a hand. The guy very nearly helps you get it there.


That makes perfect sense to me.....





Flying Crane said:


> Might as well just get it over with.


XD XD XD


----------



## Gweilo (Mar 15, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=356051415001625


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 15, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=356051415001625


Excellent. I think my favorite is the one they used for the still.


----------

